# General > General >  World cruise ship

## mey999

Does anybody know what day the World is in Wick

----------


## MileHigh

Thursday I Think you can follow it here on this Link :

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shi...00&header=true

----------


## mey999

Thanks very much milehigh

----------


## FTOF.

Does one wish to doff their cap? Perhaps spread their cloak over the larger of the water filled potholes?

----------


## Dog-eared

Each client on board could probably afford to buy Wick and turn it into an industrial, stinking , alcohol-banned work camp dedicated to making lots more money for the rich.
But only if there were any herring left...............  :Smile:

----------


## bilbobaggins

Is there a crusie ship coming to wick

----------


## donss

> Is there a crusie ship coming to wick


No, the whole World is coming...........


Actually, apparently, the super-massive ship 'The World' is dropping in to see how the other half live. lol (as they say)

----------


## garron28

At 644 feet, _The World_ is the largest privately owned yacht on the planet. When it was launched in 2002, there was little doubt that the World was a very unique cruise ship. There are 110 owner-occupied residences and 88 different guest suites. This is not only a very luxurious cruise ship but also one where guests can sail around the world without ever having to leave the comfort of their own home!

 The World Cruise Ship is a floating residential community which is completely owned by its residents. The current residents are from 40 different countries and they live on board as the ship circumnavigates the globe. The ship stays in ports normally for 2 to 5 days. As can be expected some residents will stay onboard all year while others will stay on the ship periodically throughout the year.

 The World Cruise ship has a gross tonnage of 43,524 tons. The vessel is 644 feet (196 m) long, 98 feet (30 m) wide, and has a 22-foot (6.7 m) draft, 12 decks, and reaches a maximum speed of 18.5 knots (34.3 km/h). There are 250 crew members onboard.
 The ship has 165 residential units (106 apartments, 19 studio apartments, and 40 studios), all of which are owned by the ships residents. The ship carries anywhere between 100 and 300 residents and their guests.

 The ships residents purchased the ship in 2003 and since then everything about the ship is decided by their elected board of directors. The board of directors handles everything from the finances, the itinerary, and lifestyle.

 Because of its unique situation there are a few facilities on the World that you might not find on any other cruise ship, including a small grocery store and a delicatessen. There is also a full-sized tennis court, putting green, a full gym, a casino and a golf simulation. There are five restaurants on board that work to supplement the full kitchens in each of the residences. The residences do have to pay to eat in the restaurants. This may be different from vacation liners but on the other hand this rarely full ship will have only at most 400 passengers.

 The most impressive feature of this ship is the long port stays. The World allows her guests ample time to experience each of the places she docks. It even plans its itinerary around major events like the Cannes Film Festival, the Grand Prix and the British Open Golf.

 There are even larger rooms and apartments for guests with families so that everyone can enjoy living upon the sea. The World Cruise Ship in unparalleled in the entire world and is perhaps the most exclusive type of living.

http://www.aboardtheworld.com/

----------


## Anfield

It has come to Caithness for a repaint, which will be carried out  by Chestnut Roofing.
There were also plans to replenish the stores, but Haldanes will haveclosed down by the time it gets here. 
Lidl store managers are rubbing their hands in anticipation

----------


## Mr P Cannop

its almost at wick

----------


## cazmanian_minx

If anyone fancies a holiday home, one of the penthouse suites is for sale - US$13,500,000!  With monthly service charges starting from US$20,000 for the studio apartments!

According to the paper, the reason it's coming here is that the guy who owns Ackergill Tower has an apartment on it, so he's taking them all to Ackergill to sample the best of the Highlands.

----------


## Venture

Definitely how "the other half" live and the kind of lifestyle we all dream about. :Smile:   A magnificent ship but don't imagine we'll get a close up and will only be able to view from the shore.

----------


## cat

we are going on it!cant wait!! half thinking about hiding in a cupboard!!

----------


## Better Out Than In

Past "The World" once (sounds good that doesn't it) sailing around Orkney once and met some passengers later.  Actually I got the impression they were a bit bored and were a bit envious of what we were up to in our rough old self-built yacht.  Perhaps they are coming to Wick to get a piece of the action.  There may be a lot of bankers on board as nobody else will have them.

----------


## Even Chance

Im going out later on my yacht to have a closer look.
I should have taken the day off work and taken paying passengers out to view it all day!! Another business opportunity missed.
At least I can say Ive sailed round the world then!!

----------


## Jimbo

Photo taken from my back garden this morning 
http://imageshack.us/content_round.p...pload&newlp=1#

----------


## Torvaig

www.caithness-seacoast.co.uk

The above are offering trips out to the boat if you want to have a closer look! Good luck!

----------


## Niall Fernie

Some pics from this morning:

----------


## golach

I have sailed on a few passenger liners as a young seaman, between Australia, South Africa and the UK. The World to me looks like a floating box, nothing classic.
As I worked on Liners, I shun cruises like the plague, I have seen the boring sailing for days at a time, arriving in a port around 6am, rushing breakfast, to rush ashore to see the sights, then rushing back incase you miss Afternoon tea. Sorry, even if I had the money, I would not have a suite on that ugly looking thing.

----------


## bilbobaggins

I would love to come with u on your boat mate

----------


## bilbobaggins

> Im going out later on my yacht to have a closer look.I should have taken the day off work and taken paying passengers out to view it all day!! Another business opportunity missed.At least I can say Ive sailed round the world then!!


I would love to come with u on your boat mate

----------


## bekisman

Just back from Wick to see her, she might be big,  but we crossed over to Ireland a few years ago on the Irish Ferries fleet _Ulysses;_  At 50,938 gross tonnes, a length of 209m, a beam of nearly 32m and a 6.4m draught, BIG ship...

----------


## oldmarine

Wow! That's quite a ship coming into Wick.  I doubt anything like that has been seen there before.

----------


## poppett

Glorified timeshare with poor architecture.

The Waverley on the other hand was my kind of sailing.!!

----------


## Trajan

more like a, superb moving, floating tax haven for the super wealthy more like,, always going round the world ,no taxman will catch her, lol

----------


## eriba47

I wonder if any well known people have a residence on The World?

----------


## Trajan

well i heard WADC has an apartment on it , thats why they stopped at wick, i hear eh academy team are getting a look around it eh night,, one lucky player gets too stay on her for eh night, when they have eh raffle on e boat,, rofl ,an yee wonder where the money is,, rofl,,

sorry couldnt help myself,, rofl.

----------


## Bazeye

Hope the sonars working. Isnt the Astute in those waters?

----------


## Trajan

the astute is in those waters , its dropping david cameron and goergie osbourne off later tonight after dark,,, he he he,, they are checking out their timeshares,,
thats from mi6 so mums the word ,, lol

----------


## Torvaig

Please don't tar the good name of WAFC. 
You mean WADF which is a totally different group and the one whose credentials are in question.

Thank you for editing your post Trajan but you are still mentioning the team although maybe they were to be guests on the ship?

----------


## Trajan

cheers for eh heeds up had not noticed,, EEEK

----------


## catran

I have always wanted to go on a cruise but this floating thing has put me off, must be rather boring eh?  Looks the high rise flats in Glasgow.  Wonder how they all get on with their neighbours?  The Harbour master must be tired, he has had a long long tedious day, hope he has been invited out for his dinner.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

It certainly is a big one. ::

----------


## cherokee

Hi Kevin !

Thanks for sharing your video; cos' I'm not sure if I'll get to see it tomorrow.  It really is fascinating to see such a super-structure in Wick Bay !!  :Smile: 

Personally, I feel like a lot of the other Orgers on here, in that I'm not remotely interested in how many millions/billions pounds that some people have to spend on such "luxuries" such as this.  My attitude is; - if you and your family have your health and are happy within yourselves; then no amount of money on God's earth could give you more......

However; having said that (_without any hypocrisy intended !)_ it is still utterly fascinating to be able to see such design ( _and I do use the term "design" loosely, LOL !)_ and craftmanship of a vessel of this magnitude being berthed in our "_humble wee bay"_ !!  LOL !  :Wink:

----------


## Dadie

Sorry...
Been laughing about how the tourists become a locals attraction!
Thought it was supposed to be the other way round.. :: 

And yes we went through for a gawp at the boat, but, ended up playing in the playpark!

----------


## dollycat

I think its great that Wick got the chance to see The World out in the bay and she looked beautiful later on in the afternoon set against the blue sky.  The harbour area was certainly buzzing with folks having a look.

----------


## John Little

Did any of them come ashore in Caithness to spend some cash?

----------


## Kodiak

Here are three Photo's from onboard The World.  Looks a Cool place.

----------


## Corrie 3

> Did any of them come ashore in Caithness to spend some cash?


I saw them all rushing into Tesco John when they heard that Tesco Value Baked Beans were on a 2 for 1 offer!!!!!

C3...... ::  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## John Little

I would have thought there would have been a run on Caithness Glass paperweights - but the beans would be  a sore temptation I admit... :Wink:

----------


## eriba47

The interior pictures look as though they are from "Oasis of the Seas"

----------


## annemarie482

> Did any of them come ashore in Caithness to spend some cash?


mfr said they were going to ackergill tower and the castle of mey a visit

----------


## Dadie

thought all caithness glass was produced in Perthshire these days....
Our flagship glass blowing and etching site is obsolete these days!

----------


## Phill

A couple of shots from this afternoon:







http://photobucket.com/wickharbour

----------


## annemarie482

excellent photos phil!!  :Grin:

----------


## joxville

At least the Captain had the good sense to moor it in the bay, could you imagine the mess it would be in letting those dirty Weekers get up close to it?  :Wink: 








<running shoes on, sharp exit>

----------


## sandyr1

Can you imagine the sewage it is going to discharge...either there or a bit further out.....
I know it is not a popular subject but several years ago, we were waiting to enter Bermuda Harbour on a 34 footer and as the coral is 10 miles off, we had to wait until one of these 'things' left port...Messy!!

BTW....Great fotos....and I am suire a 'treat' to have in Wick Bay.

----------


## northener

> Can you imagine the sewage it is going to discharge...either there or a bit further out.....
> I know it is not a popular subject but several years ago, we were waiting to enter Bermuda Harbour on a 34 footer and as the coral is 10 miles off, we had to wait until one of these 'things' left port...Messy!!
> 
> BTW....Great fotos....and I am suire a 'treat' to have in Wick Bay.


It won't discharge any sewage at all, Sandy. The ships are extremely tightly regulated these days, I'd suppose that the World is no different to any other modern cruiser in as much that she'll have effluent treatment plants on board.

----------


## cat

the onboard photos are definately not of The World!! i was on it all day yesterday and had a lovely time. it has everything you could imagine on board but it isnt like a normal tourist cruise ship. it does have a jeweller(Graff,no less)and a wee shop,but it is a home for some very wealthy people,who have mostly all made their own millions by the way! many of them seemed very nice people,and yes they went ashore,met a younger bunch going to the pub last night!!

----------


## Torvaig

I think the interior pictures are computer generated as I have seen similar on bumph about other large boats.

----------


## Torvaig

Oops, snap Cat!  ::

----------


## sandyr1

> It won't discharge any sewage at all, Sandy. The ships are extremely tightly regulated these days, I'd suppose that the World is no different to any other modern cruiser in as much that she'll have effluent treatment plants on board.


Hi 'N'.....Yes in the World of what shud be done you are correct....In the real World.....Holding offshore Bermuda(Hove to), to allow 2 Cruise ships to leave port....BTW 15/20 foot waves......aghhhhhhhh........
Both ships left port....we waited until they had gone by and then made for St Georges Cut and were 'stuck' in sewage......first one lot, then another....It was still steaming...and included paper etc etc. A vary common occurrence......since then someone on board a cruise ship took a video of garbage bags being thown overboard. Yes they were fined but just a pittance....
Also there is a recognized dumping area approx 20 miles off new York Harbour. Have fotos of a barge approx 1000 X 500 feet with two large machines on board pushing over garbage...paper etc., into the ocean.. Again we got stuck in this.....unable to use the motor and had to wait for a higher wind to push the sailboat through.  I understand all large cities particularly in the coastal US, and I am sure other places around the World, have a dumping ground in the sea...
A very sad scenario......

----------


## sweetpea

Can anyone please tell me when it's leaving? got some visitors here I'd like to take down a lookie.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

would like to get close up to it

----------


## Moira

> It won't discharge any sewage at all, Sandy. The ships are extremely tightly regulated these days, I'd suppose that the World is no different to any other modern cruiser in as much that she'll have effluent treatment plants on board.


Absolutely Northener, well said. 

The other thing to remember is that this is Wick, Caithness, Scotland and not Canada.  

SandyR1 obviously has not met our Harbourmaster.  Our Harbourmaster doesn't miss much nor does he suffer fools gladly.  Maybe we could clone him and export his skills to Canada.  There would appear to be a need there.

----------


## golach

> Absolutely Northener, well said. 
> 
> The other thing to remember is that this is Wick, Caithness, Scotland and not Canada. 
> 
> SandyR1 obviously has not met our Harbourmaster. Our Harbourmaster doesn't miss much nor does he suffer fools gladly. Maybe we could clone him and export his skills to Canada. There would appear to be a need there.


Sandy was on about Bermuda, not Canada, sorry Moira

----------


## Moira

Thanks to all who have posted photos on this thread.  I've enjoyed them all.  I've been taking "the long road round" to work over the past couple of days just to remind myself of the majestic, yet odd sight of such a large boat (can I call it a boat?!  :Wink:  dominating the skyline. 

 From Scalesburn on the North side of the town to Smith Terrace in Pultneytown (the South side) and everywhere inbetween,
"The World" was a fabulous sight to see sitting in Wick Bay.

I hope everyone associated with The World enjoyed their time in our County.

Haste ye back.......

----------


## starfish

> Hi Kevin !
> 
> Thanks for sharing your video; cos' I'm not sure if I'll get to see it tomorrow.  It really is fascinating to see such a super-structure in Wick Bay !! 
> 
> Personally, I feel like a lot of the other Orgers on here, in that I'm not remotely interested in how many millions/billions pounds that some people have to spend on such "luxuries" such as this.  My attitude is; - if you and your family have your health and are happy within yourselves; then no amount of money on God's earth could give you more......
> 
> However; having said that (_without any hypocrisy intended !)_ it is still utterly fascinating to be able to see such design ( _and I do use the term "design" loosely, LOL !)_ and craftmanship of a vessel of this magnitude being berthed in our "_humble wee bay"_ !!  LOL !


 i totally agree with you about health and happiness money does not but this

----------


## golach

> , yet odd sight of such a large boat (can I call it a boat?!  dominating the skyline. .......



Moira its a Ship....ships can carry boats......boats cannot carry ships........if your RN a Boat is a submarine

----------


## Moira

> Moira its a Ship....ships can carry boats......boats cannot carry ships........if your RN a Boat is a submarine


Of course Golach. Thanks for that correction and I humbly apologise. 

Does this mean I will be flogged at dawn onboard The World, made to walk the plank and then cast overboard to swim my way to the North Baths? Oh I do hope so.  :Wink:

----------


## northener

> Moira its a Ship....ships can carry boats......boats cannot carry ships........if your RN a Boat is a submarine


Absolutely, you can serve on boats without ever being on a ship.

----------


## northener

> Of course Golach. Thanks for that correction and I humbly apologise. 
> 
> Does this mean I will be flogged at dawn onboard The World, made to walk the plank and then cast overboard to swim my way to the North Baths? Oh I do hope so.


I suppose it could be arranged, but then I'd be accused of being a pedant......

----------


## Phill

It's a bo'at!   (bō-at)

 ::

----------


## Corrie 3

> Of course Golach. Thanks for that correction and I humbly apologise. 
> 
> Does this mean I will be flogged at dawn onboard The World, made to walk the plank and then cast overboard to swim my way to the North Baths? Oh I do hope so.


Tut, Tut Moira.....stop messing aboat !!!!!

C3..... ::  :Wink:

----------


## bilbobaggins

Will THE WORLD be back to wick or will we never see it again

----------


## brandy

just wondering where all the life rafts are?

----------


## bilbobaggins

I ken not many was there

----------


## Kirdon

> just wondering where all the life rafts are?


Well the tenders that ferried the passengers back and fore could each carry 92 person and there were four of them and there apeared to be at least four specific "lifeboats" so the probably don't need much more as there is not that many people on board compared to a "cruise ship"

----------


## Carole

> ......if your RN a Boat is a submarine


I think you mean that a submarine is a 'boat' in RN parlance.  Doesn't work the other way round.

----------


## golach

> I think you mean that a submarine is a 'boat' in RN parlance. Doesn't work the other way round.


I knew what I meant  ::

----------


## sandyr1

> Absolutely Northener, well said. 
> 
> The other thing to remember is that this is Wick, Caithness, Scotland and not Canada. 
> 
> SandyR1 obviously has not met our Harbourmaster. Our Harbourmaster doesn't miss much nor does he *suffer fools gladly*. Maybe we could clone him and export his skills to Canada. There would appear to be a need there.


Thank you Mr. G, for at least reading what I said.

MOIRA..............Firstly, if you read my post you will see that they discharge their sewage at least 5/10 miles off shore. Out of sight of the Harbour Master....
And I can assure you that I can point out to you...Raw sewage coming out of the cliffs all along the Caithness coast..

Secondly, I cannot understand why you and a couple of others (friends), have to be so nasty with your comments. If this is a personal vendetta, and perhaps it is, as I have a good idea who you are, why don't you send me a PM rather than show your..................... in a Public Forum. Pls refer to the above highlited part!
FYI. I have traveled beyond Caithness and I only report on what have seen with my own eyes... Perhaps you should expand your Horizons a wee bitty and take a walk South along the cliffs. Where the Mackeral are you will find he evidence!

----------


## Moira

Sandyr1, you are right about one thing.  I didn't read your post properly as Golach kindly pointed out.   My attempt at humour, knowing how tight an operation our Harbourmaster runs, obviously passed you by.

As to the comments being "nasty" and the "personal vendetta", don't be ridiculous.  I'm not sure what you're getting at with the "I have a good idea who you are" but I hope that's not some kind of threat.  I don't take kindly to threats on public forums or in my private life.  FYI, I have travelled beyond Caithness too but that's not what this thread is about.

This thread is about The World cruise ship visiting Wick and the interest, excitement and extra business it brought in it's wake.  From my point of view it was a very positive thing for the town and indeed the County.  I've already thanked all those who very kindly posted the photographs for us all to enjoy so will leave my input on this thread right there.

----------


## sandyr1

To you Moira.....
Pray tell me how it can be a threat 3500 miles away.  Seems there are two of you who use this.  I think you should keep your little innuendos to yourself... I have a list of your comments.

I think it is great for Wick and the North that it is coming of age.....It took a long time coming......And yes the photos were excellent.  I was simply pointing out a consequence of the 'New World'.

----------


## joxville

A query to the Jack Tars out there: What makes a boat a boat and a ship a ship, and when does a boat become a ship? Also, why was the Royal Yacht Brittania a yacht and not a boat or ship? It's so confusing, I'm going for a hot soak in the sink bidet bath.  ::

----------


## golach

> A query to the Jack Tars out there: What makes a boat a boat and a ship a ship, and when does a boat become a ship? Also, why was the Royal Yacht Brittania a yacht and not a boat or ship? It's so confusing, I'm going for a hot soak in the sink bidet bath.


Jox see post 59

----------


## joxville

I understand that up to a point, but when does a boat become a ship? Is it a size/displacement thing? There are many types of boats and ships with various ways of being propelled so how are the differentiated between. We have little corgis and big labradors but they are both still dogs!

----------


## golach

> I understand that up to a point, but when does a boat become a ship? Is it a size/displacement thing? There are many types of boats and ships with various ways of being propelled so how are the differentiated between. We have little corgis and big labradors but they are both still dogs!


Can the labrador carry the corgi? And still float? Then the Labrador is a boat  ::

----------


## Phill

They're all bo'ats! 'cept fer dogs, they're dogs of course.

----------


## peedie man

Well, we could get technical, I suppose. Among sailing vessels, the distinction between ships and boats is that a ship is a square-rigged craft with at least three masts, and a boat isn't. With regard to motorized craft, a ship is a large vessel intended for oceangoing or at least deep-water transport, and a boat is anything else. 
But that's too much to remember. Try this: ships have to be big enough to carry boats, and boats have to be small enough to be carried by ships. 
There are exceptions, of course. Many commercial fishing craft, for example, are sizable oceangoing vessels, yet they're almost invariably called boats. Similarly for submarines, built by General Dynamics' Electric Boat Division. The Great Lakes are pretty deep, and one sees certain large vessels on them that to all appearances are ships, but in fact said vessels are commonly called ore boats. However, these exceptions mar the classic purity of the answer above, so we'll pay them no mind

----------


## MileHigh

For those who wanted to see "the world" close up I found a Video on Youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDW8XKxwFRE

----------


## sandyr1

> For those who wanted to see "the world" close up I found a Video on Youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDW8XKxwFRE


Well presented.....And are you part of the Club?

----------


## Gordon Bonnet

Having been on a 'cruise' ship  - a big one too - recently they are good fun, but not like a proper holiday...more of a food-fest for a fortnight where half of the passengers seem obsessed with the very notion of 'cruising'...
'Is this your first cruise' or... 'have you cruised before' seemed to be almost  a ritual question.  Dining with different folk every night didn't cure it - so eventually we ate on our own. The ship was great, the crew superb, the entertainment top-drawer....the company though was mostly dull. Although I'm sure they thought _we_ were from another planet.

----------

